# Best 2x2?



## gundamslicer (May 8, 2010)

Which 2x2 is better? Lanlan diansheng eastshen or rubiks?


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

I'd say lanlan. The ES doesn't seem to cut corners as well (I've watched a lot of comparisons and reviews).

The rubiks is the worst! Seriously my rubiks 2x2 is the worst cube I've ever had in my hands, it can't even cut NOTHING! (almost) 

But yeah, the LL is awesome


----------



## Zane_C (May 8, 2010)

LL with pen springs FTW


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> LL with pen springs FTW



I decided to try that on my lanlan, but I only had a SINGLE pen with that sort of spring in the ENTIRE house. I mean wtf!? So now it has 2 pensprings and 1 normal haha  I can't feel where the regular is though so it's fine


----------



## vcuber13 (May 8, 2010)

I haven't tried a diansheng, but rubi's is horrific, ES overturns too easily, and I just got my LL yesterday and it is AMAZING!! (but the purple take a bit of time to get used to) and it dropped my average by over a second!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2010)

LanLan. Enough said.

PS: I put cubesmith fluorescent stickers on my LanLan, and silicone in it. Those are the only mods I have done. It is amazing.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 8, 2010)

My lanlan is amazing but the others ive tried werent so good...


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

did you use the search function at all? there are at least 2 threads on this topic...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 8, 2010)

LanLan FTW, also i heard ghost hand 2x2 is awesome

but i use LanLan

@Zane_C: how this mod helps in the cube? if it worth it i might try it


----------



## DaijoCube (May 8, 2010)

LanLan and Ghost Hand are the best. Just flip a coin to decide


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> LanLan FTW, also i heard ghost hand 2x2 is awesome
> 
> but i use LanLan
> 
> @Zane_C: how this mod helps in the cube? if it worth it i might try it


the mod is very good, apparently the original lanlan springs obstruct turning, so when replaced with pen springs, it turns much better
see here


----------



## vcuber13 (May 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> LanLan and Ghost Hand are the best. Just flip a coin to decide



And if it lands on the side?

Or just buy both


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> LanLan and Ghost Hand are the best. Just flip a coin to decide



Haha cool 



cincyaviation said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > LanLan FTW, also i heard ghost hand 2x2 is awesome
> ...



Thanks, i'll check it out


----------



## Dfgged (May 8, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > LanLan and Ghost Hand are the best. Just flip a coin to decide
> ...



All you have to do is flip the spring if that happens, loosens the tension without creating more pops!!


----------



## Edmund (May 8, 2010)

I hear Lanlan is nice but I'm fine with ES.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2010)

I got a ds and it's very good with jig a loo


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> I got a ds and it's very good with jig a loo


Way to bump a 2 month old thread that you don't seem to know you created.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> gundamslicer said:
> 
> 
> > I got a ds and it's very good with jig a loo
> ...



Lol, I found this hilarious. 

On topic: my lanolin is my main, but i had to get 4 lanlans to find one thats really good, so they are inconsistient


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > gundamslicer said:
> ...



I know, my lanlan sucked compared to all of my friend's ones, i had to spring mod and lube mine to get it as good as theirs.


----------



## pcuber (Jul 8, 2010)

what about the maru 2x2?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 8, 2010)

LL, SS, DS is alright and maru.
Marus are quite slow but have good corner cutting and an amazing feel.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 8, 2010)

Go for the Rubik's Super 2x2x2! It's SUPER!

Okay, the Rubik's 2x2x2 was probably one of the reasons why I never got into 2x2x2 speedsolving, but now that I have my DS, it's something I can work on. Interestingly, more expensive than the LLs over at Lightake, even though LLs tend to be more preferred, I found it to be pretty good right out of the package.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 8, 2010)

SS is good as well


----------

